# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Muke po djetetu koje ne ide na vjeronauk

## tangerina

Ajde da se i ja malo prostrem na forumoanalizu :pucajteuprsajunačka:
Otvaram novu temu da je lakše naći ako još kome zatreba, nego negdje usred yours in..

Dakle, ušli smo u dosad najtežu fazu nevjeronaučenja. Čisto kao nekakav uvod, moje dijete ne ide na vjeronauk, u školi u kojoj ako takvih učenika još ima, mi za njih ne znamo. Što se tiče rasporeda, tu je ok, dosad je učiteljica uvijek namjestila da je vjeronauk prvi ili zadnji sat, tako da rupa nema.
Međutim, to što je jedini, njemu dosta teško pada. Dosad je bio u konformističkoj fazi, rekao bi „ja vjerujem u boga, ali mi mater ne da da idem na vjeronauk“, s tim mi nije bilo problem živit  :Smile: 
Sad je u fazi ljutnje na svaki spomen vjerskih sadržaja. Da li je još netko prolazio kroz tako nešto?
Dakle, kad god se na nastavi spominje Bog, Isus, Marija, on kaže da osjeti jaku ljutnju. Jedno vrijeme bi „začepio uši da ne sluša“, pa sam pričala s njim da se bojim ako to druga djeca skuže, da će ga i zbog toga zezati, dogovorili smo da u takvim trenucima proba napraviti nešto što će njega smiriti, a što nije baš vidljivo.
Tih sadržaja je btw more. Na hrvatskom, na glazbenom, škola sad okićena plakatima punim vjerskih sadržaja.. jučer neki domaći, a ono, tekst o tradicionalnom slavljenju Božića, meni samo kičast, njemu pun vrućih riječi.
Odakle ta ljutnja, to mi je jasno. On je već poznat kao „onaj koji ne vjeruje u boga“, kaže mi sinoć „čak i neki prvaši znaju za mene“. Nije da mu se netko zbog toga ruga niti ga izolira, barem nisam čula za ružne nadimke i slično, ali svako toliko ga krenu uvjeravat da bog postoji i da je njega stvorio. Rekao je da se neki znaju namjerno prekrstit pred njim da ga isprovociraju, nisam sigurna je li to samo njegova interpretacija njihovog postupka koji nema veze s njim, ili su i prokužili da je na to osjetljiv pa u trenutku potrebe se to izvuče. Nije da to sustavno rade, nego tipa njegov prijatelj s kojim je inače dobar, naljuti se na njega i onda ga time ide razljutit.
Naravno da dio mene se pita jesam li mu ja potakla toliku osjetljivost na to sve skupa, jer je vidio da ni ja nisam sretna kada se neke stvari događaju u školi.
Uglavnom, imate neke prijedloge, kritike, utjehe, iskustva..? ja sad pričam s njim u smjeru da smišljamo što sve može odgovorit kada ga pilaju (tipa ovo je slobodna zemlja i svatko ima pravo vjerovat u što hoće i neću više pričat o tome), i pokušavam postić da shvati da nije svaki takav postupak i spomen usmjeren protiv njega, ljudi u to vjeruju, to slave, i to nema veze s njim.

----------


## marta

Kod mene je obrnuto. Ovih dvoje sto vjeronauka nisu vidli idu naokolo i zajebavaju me s tim. Mali koji ide u 7. razred sjedi na satu vjeronauka, i dobro se zabavlja. Piše testove nekoj curi koja ima nekih problema s učenjem. Tako da znam i koju bi ocjenu imao. On tamo naravno ne mora biti, ali iz nekog razloga ga to veseli. A ideju spasenja i vječnog života mu nemam namjeru izbijat iz nekih drugih teških razloga o kojima neću pisati. 
Kod nas su sve te stvari okrenute na šalu. Jedini način funkcioniranja. Nemam ti bolji način od toga. Možda da pokušaš to nekako okrenuti na šalu. Kod nas to nikad nije bilo previše važno, dvojica starijih su išli na vjeronauk, čak imaju i sakramente jer su tako htjeli. Ali meni je dosadilo to slušati, pa sam rekla dosta. I sad imam ovog koji se svako malo poziva na Sveto pismo... 
Ne znam koliko ti je on zreo da mu objasniš porijeklo religije, zašto su ti vjerski praznici tad kad jesu, zašto onaj folklor s pšenicom, jajima, jelkom, poklonima i sl. Možda mu samo treba dekonstrukcija te priče da bi se bolje osjećao.

----------


## bella77

Moj, prvi razred, isto je cepio usi kad su pjevali neku pjasmu svetom Nikoli na glazbenom. Nije htio ici na neku predstavu za sv Nikolu i tako... sad bas nisam upucena za bozicne teme, ali mislim da su uciteljice skuzile i da njemu onda daju nesto drugo da radi, a i ja sam im lijepo rekla da mislim da vjerske teme spadaju u vjeronauk. Npr u boravku su djeca crtala sv Nikolu, on je dobio nesto drugo. Kad sam ga pitala zasto cepi usi, nece mi reci. S druge strane, zna sve rimske, grcke, astecke bogove i to su teme koje ga jako zanimaju. 

Nije skroz situacija kao kod tebe, njih 5 iz razreda ne ide na vjeronauk, ali samo on na ostalim predmetima ima taj stav prema vjerskim temama. Bas ima otpor prema bilo cemu vjerskom. Jednom kad je trebao uci u ucionicu da pokupi stvari a tamo je bila casna na vjeronauku, bas se prepao i nije htio uci. Za sad je  izuzet iz vjerskih tematika na ostalim predmetima i u boravku. Ne pridajem tome previse brige, hoce, nece, njegova stvar. Ako ce mu sutra ovisiti ocjena o tome, onda ce valjda biti dovoljno pametan da nesto napravi zbog ocjene. Sve je to zivotna skola.

----------


## tangerina

Marta, tu dekonstrukciju radim dosta, meni se isto činilo da to može pomoći, pa smo dosta zadnjih mjeseci čitali grčku mitologiju, čisto da se susretne s pričom o bogovima koja mu je to - samo priča, i da vidi da je i ova priča samo priča. U njegovoj glavi je to dvoje zasad dosta razdvojeno, ali ja isto nekako mislim da ako imaš više znanja o nekim stvarima, lakše možeš odgovorit na neke stvari.
Pokušavamo i okrenut na šalu, i pokazat mu da te stvari koje mu odjednom smjetaju su odavno tu, pa mu nisu smetale. Recimo bunio se u školi na neku pjesmicu o Svetom Nikoli, to je bilo negdi 3.12., velim ja "čekaj malo, jel ti onda nećeš slatkiše u čizmu ove godine? Otkad znaš za sebe ostavljaš čizmu Svetom Nikoli, a sad ti odjednom smeta u pjesmici?"
Naravno da je htio slatkiše, ali ga pjesmica i dalje živcira

----------


## sophie girafe

Da zivim u Hrvatskoj ni moji ne bi isli na vjeronauk. I imala bi vjerojatno iste probleme kao i vi.  :Smile:  Tesko je biti drugaciji i nositi se sa tim. Koliko ima godina tvoj djecak? Cini mi se da on ima problem sa tom ljutnjom koja ga muci i na tome trebate raditi. Kako mu pomoci da on nadje mir u sebi sa tom situacijom? Mozda bi pomoglo da mu prepustis odluku i da izabere sto zeli, umjesto da ti odlucis da eto on ne ide na vjeronauk. Ja sam sa mojima ove godine izasla vidjeti kako djeca skupljaju bonobone za hallooween jer sam mladjoj danima pricala kako je ok biti dugaciji i kako se ne treba bojati donijeti odluke koje se mozda nece svidjeti drugima. Poklopila me i rekla nesto u stilu; ja ne mogu o tome odluciti jer ni ne znam sto je to. Isli smo vidjeti i same su zakljucile da je bezveze i jos su poslije bile ponosne jer eto one ne participiraju u tome. I da, znam da je halloween puno bezazlenija pojava od vjeronauka u skoli. :Smile: )

----------


## bella77

Mome ne pada tesko ta razlicitost, a mislim da je i do stava druge djece. 

Mozda ga jednostavno animirati nekim van skolskim sadrzajima (sport, radionice)  gdje ce vidjeti da nisu sva djeca fokusirana na njegovo nevjerstvo i da se moze zabavljati bez povlacenja tih tema. Na zalost, sad je bas taj period gdje ne mozes izbjeci vjerske teme...

----------


## marta

Sophie, moj sin sjedi na satu vjeronauka jer bivša knjižničarka koje je sad u mirovini nije dala da bude u knjižnici za vrijeme sata vjeronauka. To sam saznala puno kasnije, kad sam ga pitala jednom prilikom koji klinac sjedi na tom satu. Za kćer su mi ponudili istu stvar. Kao nije upisana na vjeronauk, ali zašto ne bi mogla sjediti na tom satu? Uglavnom, glatko sam odbila, pa sad sjedi u knjižnici u kojoj radi nova knjižničaka, puno normalnije od stare. 
Meni je i ova moja priča jedan od razloga zašto to nije djetetova odluka, nego odluka roditelja.

----------


## sirius

Moj nije isao na vjeronauk od 4. razreda pa je hodao okolo sto mu je bilo super. Ili je u 7., 8. razredu bio na satu i raspravljao o moralnim dilemama.
Malu ispisujem s vjeronauka sad u 5. razredu, jedva ceka da joj se satnica smanji.

----------


## zutaminuta

Objasni mu da ne doživljava sve to osobno i da vjernici ne slave Božić da bi njega provocirali. Čini mi se kao da ima sve to krivo posloženo u glavi.

----------


## tangerina

> Mome ne pada tesko ta razlicitost, a mislim da je i do stava druge djece. 
> 
> Mozda ga jednostavno animirati nekim van skolskim sadrzajima (sport, radionice)  gdje ce vidjeti da nisu sva djeca fokusirana na njegovo nevjerstvo i da se moze zabavljati bez povlacenja tih tema. Na zalost, sad je bas taj period gdje ne mozes izbjeci vjerske teme...


on ima ovaj problem rekla bih isključivo u školskom kontekstu, inače ima najboljeg prijatelja iz vrlo religiozne obitelji, i između njih to nije tema (bila je jedan period, i prestala je)


sad je baš taj period, ali prije toga su bili Svi sveti, pa je bio najobičniji Hlapić kojeg obožava, ali eto u razredu je bila rasprava o sceni kad prvi put sretne Crnog čovjeka ispod mosta i primijeti da se on nije prekrstio prije odlaska na spavanje, pa eto po tome naslutimo da se radi o zlu čovjeku
kad si osjetljiv na to, onda samo izvire sa svih strana
zato pokušavam smanjit tu osjetljivost, drago mi je čut da je još netko čepio uši  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

> Objasni mu da ne doživljava sve to osobno i da vjernici ne slave Božić da bi njega provocirali. Čini mi se kao da ima sve to krivo posloženo u glavi.


to i pokušavam, ali to nije tako jednostavan put da on samo kaže "aha ok sad drugačije doživljavam"

s druge strane, brate i razumijem taj osjećaj, ponekad i meni bude "daj sjašite mi s tim više"

----------


## Cocolina

Moj je išao u 1. i 2.razredu, na kraju 2.je tražio da se ispiše jer je časna svojim postupcima dovela da se dio djece ispiše s vjeronauka. Hoćeš, nećeš, ići meni svejedno.
Nešto su me pilali doma da mali mora ići na vjeronauk, sada su digli ruke od toga.
od 1.12. kada je bio referendum u Ime obitelji, sve sam dalje od ove naše Crkve.

tang, možda je skužio da tebe to smeta, pa je sve sada i njemu to previše.

----------


## pulinka

Tangerina  :grouphug: 

Kod nas naizgled nije tako loša situacija jer otprilike trećina dece ne ide na veronauku, ali na sredini prošle školske godine je došla nova veroučiteljka i njen dolazak je naglo i jako zaoštrio i pogoršao odnose među decom. 
Okitila je učionice od vrha do dna verskim posterčićima, tekstićima i radovima dece, sve do jednog prepuno kucačkih, gramatičkih i pravopisnih grešaka btw., redovno kadi učionicu tamjanom, deli deci igračke (!) na poklon, i očigledno vrlo aktivno vrši svoju evanđeosku misiju širenja svetlosti vere jer vidim da i moja starija, a bome i mlađi, sve češće dolaze besni iz škole. 
Nedavno je starija rekla "znaš, ja sam jedina u razredu koja ne veruje u boga, svi veruju, čak i oni koji ne idu na veronauku." A mlađi mi je digao živac pre neki dan kada je došao iz škole sav uznemiren što im je učiteljica podelila svima na času građanskog (!) bojanke koje je spremila veroučiteljka o temi rođenja Isusovog. Srećom, bojanka je urađena tako jadno da smo mogli samo da se nasmejemo na nju. Oborila su nas s nogu tri mudraca koja teleskopom traže zvezdu koja je najavila Rođenje...
Ja za sada samo puno pričam sa decom, o istoriji religija sveta, o razlozima praznovanja, o tome kako je pogled na svet relativna stvar, kao i mesto na planeti gde živiš, o tome kako postoji cela široka mreža dece sličnih njoj koju će zahvaljujući internetu moći da upozna tokom godina odrastanja, itd, itd. I o tome kako smo mi država u kojoj se zakon ne sprovodi i u kojoj, nažalost, ponekad koji ljudi koji bi trebalo da ih uče su upravo oni koji zakon aktivno krše. 
A ako se desi nešto što će jezičak na mojoj vagi da definitivno pretegne, prvo ću da obavestim veroučiteljku o merama koje sam spremna da pokrenem, a ako ona ne sjaši sa dece, idemo putem službenih prijava i inspekcije. Neka se i ona malo jedi...

----------


## Mojca

Super tema. 

U Smjehuljicinom razredu ih je 8 koji ne idu na vjeronauk... a ona je jedina curica koja ne ide. Za vrijeme vjeronauka budu u knjižnici, dečki igraju šah, a ona si ponese neke radne listiće pa ih rješava. 

Najbolja prijateljica joj ide na vjeronauk i stalno imaju neke razgovore na tu temu, od kojih ja čujem samo ono što mi ona prenese, a izdvajam sinoćnji: "kad oni koji ne vjeruju u boga umru, po njih dolazi gospodar zemlje..." (nemam pojma što je izvornik i koliko su ga njih dvije izmijenile).
Za sad svaki razgovor završi na tome da svatko ima pravo vjerovati u što želi. Ili ne vjerovati. Sve dok god drugog ne tjera na isto ili ne zafrkava zbog toga. Pričali smo puno o tome kako su nastale religije i kako su se mijenjale. 

Za sad se dobro drži, ali vidim da joj ponekad ide to sve na živce... ona je dugo imala zamišljenog prijatelja i ja sam joj povukla neku paralelu, da je bog kao zamišljeni prijatelj u kojeg vjeruju puno ljudi... i naravno, njen zamišljeni prijatelj je polako nestao, pa ju sad nervira kako vjernici ne razumiju da je bog izmišljen. 
I još joj nije jasno kako joj prijateljica i dalje ide na vjeronauk, a nakon prvih par sati je sama rekla da ih tamo uče neke gluposti.

----------


## vertex

I onda ti, tang, čak i temu o jadnome djetetu nasloviš u crkvenom duhu! Pa tko se ne bi ljutio!
Nemam ništa pametno za reći...mislim da radiš kako treba, samo da će potrajati neko vrijeme da to njemu sjedne. Moji nisu u školama imali problema s vjeronaukom, osim što ih je jedna časna pilala po hodnicima, ali oni su to sami hendlali (tako što su je ignorirali, izbjegavali kontakt očima i slično), a kad su mi konačno rekli, onda sam obavijestila ravnateljicu o toj praksi vjeroučiteljice.
Ali, nitko od njih nije bio jedini (a sve skupa tri osnovne), uvijek ih je po nekoliko u razredu koji ne idu.
Međutim, M se na baletu, ne znam kako, već nekoliko puta posvađala s prijateljicama oko vjere i vjerovanja. I bude od toga baš ljuta k'o pas. Tamo je, izgleda, jedina koja ne vjeruje, ili jedina koja se prijavila da ne vjeruje. Samo što tamo ne izviru vjerski sadržaji svaki čas, kao u školi, nego su se to one u dva navrata zapričale pa je sve skupa manje važno.
Pada mi napamet - postoji li mogućnost da bi on možda išao na vjeronauk (da si olakša, iz znatiželje, da se ne razlikuje,...), a da zna da je to vama ne dolazi u obzir, pa je nekako rastrgan između svojih, vaših i tuđih želja?

----------


## tangerina

> I onda ti, tang, čak i temu o jadnome djetetu nasloviš u crkvenom duhu! Pa tko se ne bi ljutio!


sad još i više radim takve stvari svjesno, s ciljem desenzibilizacije  :Smile:  




> Pada mi napamet - postoji li mogućnost da bi on možda išao na vjeronauk (da si olakša, iz znatiželje, da se ne razlikuje,...), a da zna da je to vama ne dolazi u obzir, pa je nekako rastrgan između svojih, vaših i tuđih želja?


sve je moguće, ali sada bih rekla da nije vjerojatno, mislim u prvom razredu da možda i bi, ali sada ne
ja i dalje, kao ni onda, ne razumijem kako bi ga upisivanje na vjeronauk učinilo "da se ne razlikuje", ako mi kao obitelj ne bismo napravili jedan kompletan zaokret


uglavnom, ne vjerujem ustvari da mu smeta zato što je skužio da meni smeta, ako je poznat u školi kao jedini, ako ga se svako toliko netko sjeti uvjeravat da je u krivu (i u grijehu), ma koga ne bi to smetalo? ali, radit ćemo na toj otpornosti i dalje, računam da će i djeci dosadit, sad su možda malo više u tome radi pričesti

----------


## tangerina

e da, znam da njemu prija i priča sa tvojom M. o tome, bar sam skužila nekad ranije da su se toga takli i bilo mu je "napokon me netko razumije!"

----------


## bella77

Znaju li drugi roditelji da on ne ide? Da oni malo senzibiliziraju svoju djecu? Mozda jednostavno ne znaju i onda se cijela prica u obiteljima vrti oko toga da svi idu i to je normalno.

Ja sam prije pocetka godine na grupu roditelja poslala bez veze poruku da tko ne ide na vj.. nije se nitko javio  :Smile:  ali barem sam probala na taj nacin malo utjecati na roditelje da (oni koji hoce) razmisle dvaputa prije nego nesto kazu. A tko zna, mozda se i netko ohrabrio pa isto nije poslao dijete na vj.

----------


## vertex

Za ovo prvo - ne pišem o suštinskim promjenama, nego baš kozmetičkim (pohađanje vjeronauka) koje se djetetu mogu činit privlačne, a i ostaloj djeci mogu biti dovoljne da se ostave te teme. Uopće ne navijam za to kao pravo rješenje, nego se pitam čini li se to možda njemu kao jednostavno rješenje.
I da, slažem se da ima dovoljno razloga za ljutiti se, a vjerujem i da će se to sve skupa smirit.

----------


## vertex

> e da, znam da njemu prija i priča sa tvojom M. o tome, bar sam skužila nekad ranije da su se toga takli i bilo mu je "napokon me netko razumije!"


Onda ćemo ih malo češće spojit  :Wink:

----------


## Peterlin

> Super tema. 
> 
> U Smjehuljicinom razredu ih je 8 koji ne idu na vjeronauk... a ona je jedina curica koja ne ide. Za vrijeme vjeronauka budu u knjižnici, dečki igraju šah, a ona si ponese neke radne listiće pa ih rješava. 
> 
> Najbolja prijateljica joj ide na vjeronauk i stalno imaju neke razgovore na tu temu, od kojih ja čujem samo ono što mi ona prenese, a izdvajam sinoćnji: "kad oni koji ne vjeruju u boga umru, po njih dolazi gospodar zemlje..." (nemam pojma što je izvornik i koliko su ga njih dvije izmijenile).
> Za sad svaki razgovor završi na tome da svatko ima pravo vjerovati u što želi. Ili ne vjerovati. Sve dok god drugog ne tjera na isto ili ne zafrkava zbog toga. Pričali smo puno o tome kako su nastale religije i kako su se mijenjale. 
> 
> Za sad se dobro drži, ali vidim da joj ponekad ide to sve na živce... ona je dugo imala zamišljenog prijatelja i ja sam joj povukla neku paralelu, da je bog kao zamišljeni prijatelj u kojeg vjeruju puno ljudi... i naravno, njen zamišljeni prijatelj je polako nestao, pa ju sad nervira kako vjernici ne razumiju da je bog izmišljen. 
> I još joj nije jasno kako joj prijateljica i dalje ide na vjeronauk, a nakon prvih par sati je sama rekla da ih tamo uče neke gluposti.


Mojca, moj mlađi sin je često zapadao u nevolje s tim vjeronaučnim sadržajima (išli su obojica na vjeronauk, ali u njegovom razredu je bilo dosta učenika koji nisu išli na vjeronauk ili su išli na muslimanski). On je osoba koja je borac za pravdu i često se zauzimao za one koje su napadali "vjernici misionari". Jednom je razrednom nasilniku i vjerniku misionaru rekao "A što bi Isus TEBI rekao da vidi kako se ponašaš???"

----------


## Mojca

> Mojca, moj mlađi sin je često zapadao u nevolje s tim vjeronaučnim sadržajima (išli su obojica na vjeronauk, ali u njegovom razredu je bilo dosta učenika koji nisu išli na vjeronauk ili su išli na muslimanski). On je osoba koja je borac za pravdu i često se zauzimao za one koje su napadali "vjernici misionari". Jednom je razrednom nasilniku i vjerniku misionaru rekao "A što bi Isus TEBI rekao da vidi kako se ponašaš???"


Da, to je pravo pitanje. 
 :Smile:

----------


## sirius

M. je bio jedino dijete u generaciji ( 3 razreda) u skoli koja je spojena sa crkvom , te se vrlo cesto na priredbama pojavljuje lokalni zupnik. 
Kriza je bila u 3 razredu , kad se ide na pricest, jer M. jedini nije isao ( iako je te godine jos isao na vjeronauk). Klinci su ga maltretirali sa nevjernicima i paklom, uciteljica ( ne vjerouciteljica) je imala neke nespretne izjave djeci ( da moze na pricest ako zeli kad odraste). Ali obzirom da smo mi imali i drugih problema, ovaj mi se cinio prilicno. 
 nebitan.

----------


## vertex

Vidiš to sam zaboravila, i M. od tang je trećaš i sad su pričesti, možda je to izvuklo u prvi plan temu...

----------


## sirius

> Vidiš to sam zaboravila, i M. od tang je trećaš i sad su pričesti, možda je to izvuklo u prvi plan temu...


Je, to zna biti krizno vrijeme.
Kasnije nikoga nije briga. Osim kad dode krizma, ali tada su veci i pametniji. Pa im je jasni da vecina ide na krizmu zbog poklona.

----------


## Lili75

> tang, možda je skužio da tebe to smeta, pa je sve sada i njemu to previše.


ovo sam skoro uvjerena da je glavni razlog.
Prsa moja junačka  :lool: 




> Pada mi napamet - postoji li mogućnost da bi on možda išao na vjeronauk (da si olakša, iz znatiželje, da se ne razlikuje,...), a da zna da je to vama ne dolazi u obzir, pa je nekako rastrgan između svojih, vaših i tuđih želja?


ovo je i meni palo na pamet, al eto reče *tang* da ne bi funkcionoralo.


meni je u svemu tome najgore što njega sva ta simbolika navodi na ljutnju  :Sad: ,  a da mu predstaviš Božić kao blagdan kad se slavi obitelj, da tad slavite da ste sretni što imate jedni druge (mislim Božić se može zaista tako proslaviti)...ono bilo kakav sentiment da mu izazoveš koji nije ljutnja. To je baš loše za njega jer će imat previše prilika za ljutit se. :/
Bila sam u njegovoj situaciji samo u srednjoj školi, mogu ga razumjet da se osjeća ko Pale sam na svijetu zbog različitosti, al da mu svaki spomen Božića i sl. izaziva ljutnju, to fakat nije dobro ni zdravo.
hitno nešto trebaš napravit da mu olakšaš.

----------


## summer

> e da, znam da njemu prija i priča sa tvojom M. o tome, bar sam skužila nekad ranije da su se toga takli i bilo mu je "napokon me netko razumije!"


slobodno dodajte i T. 
upravo je bila ljuta zasto za priredbu ona mora pjevat pjesmicu o isusu kad ona u njega ne vjeruje
pa su je prebacili na neku malo manje religioznu recitaciju  :Aparatic:

----------


## Aurora*

> Tih sadržaja je btw more. Na hrvatskom, na glazbenom, škola sad okićena plakatima punim vjerskih sadržaja.. jučer neki domaći, a ono, tekst o tradicionalnom slavljenju Božića, meni samo kičast, njemu pun vrućih riječi.
> 
> Odakle ta ljutnja, to mi je jasno. On je već poznat kao „onaj koji ne vjeruje u boga“, kaže mi sinoć „čak i neki prvaši znaju za mene“. 
> Uglavnom, imate neke prijedloge, kritike, utjehe, iskustva..? ja sad pričam s njim u smjeru da smišljamo što sve može odgovorit kada ga pilaju (tipa ovo je slobodna zemlja i svatko ima pravo vjerovat u što hoće i neću više pričat o tome), i pokušavam postić da shvati da nije svaki takav postupak i spomen usmjeren protiv njega, ljudi u to vjeruju, to slave, i to nema veze s njim.



Citam ovo i vrlo lako mogu zamisliti istu situaciju za koju godinu i kod nas!  :Shock: 

Nasa je sada tek prvi razred i suprotno svim mojim strahovima oko vjeronauka ispala je posve neocekivana situacija da u njenom razredu vecina djece ne ide na vjeronauk. Bonus s tim u vezi je sto je vjeronauk predsat i prvi sat i tako ni s rasporedom nema nikakvih problema. 

Ali je zato zastupljenost religijskih sadrzaja u udzbenicima i nastavnom planu po meni zastrasujuca i bas smo jucer pricali kako se postavi prema tome, treba li reagirati odmah sada ili ne pridavati veceg znacaja svemu...

U kratkom vremenu su se zaredali Dani kruha, pa Nikola i Bozic. To su teme o kojima oni pisu, crtaju, pricaju... Iz onoga sto pisu u biljeznice vidim da se sve predstavlja kao cinjenica, npr. "Sveti Nikola je zastitnik djece i pomoraca", pitanja na koja se traze odgovori su: "Sto bi ti darovao svetom Nikoli?", "Zašto voliš Božić?"... i nigdje napomene da je to tako prema religijskom vjerovanju, niti prostora za one koji ne dobivaju dar za svetog Nikolu, ili koji ne slave Bozic. I onda u biljeznici moga djeteta pise da voli Bozic zbog darova koje za Bozic dobije iako to nije istina... 

Pa mora uciti na pamet pjesmicu o svetom Nikoli i o Bozicu, dok pjesmicu o Novogodisnjem vlaku s kojom se puno lakse moze identificirati ne uce...

Na temu Nikole znam da se jedina izjasnila da ne dobije poklon tim povodom, a isto mislim da je bilo i sto se slavljenja Bozica tice. 

Njoj to sada jos nije bio nikakav problem, ona je otvoreno o tome pricala i pjesmice je naucila napamet iako je prije one o Bozicu naucila novogodisnju, jer joj je bila zanimljivija...

Razmisljam medjutim, sto ce biti nakon sto se takve situacije budu stalno ponavljale i kada osvijesti da je ipak u manjini, ako ne i jedina koja ima sasvim drugacija iskustva od onih koja se zbog nastavnog sadrzaja traze, a programom nije predvidjeno da bi i djeci s drugacijim iskustvima bilo omoguceno da se u odredjenim situacijama pronadju i izraze...

Zato lako mogu zamisliti s vremenom nagomilanu frustraciju i s tim u vezi izrazenu ljutnju, kao u tangerininom slucaju...

----------


## casa

Ja bih se bas brinula da mi se dijete tako ljuti. I otisla bih psihologu jer skolu ne mozes promijenit...a takva pokrivam usi reakcija mi je prejaka za tu dob da bih cekala da prode..

----------


## Peterlin

> Da, to je pravo pitanje.


To je pravo pitanje i za širu društvenu zajednicu, ne samo za niže razrede osnovne škole.... Sorry na offt.

----------


## Jelena

> Ja bih se bas brinula da mi se dijete tako ljuti. I otisla bih psihologu jer skolu ne mozes promijenit...a takva pokrivam usi reakcija mi je prejaka za tu dob da bih cekala da prode..


Da, i ja to mislim. Ne znam jel bi bilo mudro školskom psihologu otići, da se digne malo i na razinu škole da treba razvijati toleranciju prema različitom. Ovisi kakav je psiholog.

----------


## Jelena

Nadam se samo da će se smanjiti pritisak nakon prve pričesti i da će s razvojem i dio vjernika postati kritičnije.

Ja  sam tek krenula u ove vode. U vrtiću ima soba za katehezu. MM je jedan  dan došao po malog, jedva ga je pronašao, nije ni znao ni da ima ta  soba, a pogotovo da je naš mali tamo završio. Teta je onako usput rekla -  a-ha, nisam vas ni pitala je l imate što protiv, na što je MM rekao da  ima i žena je rekla - a, dobro. To je jedna vrlo kvalitetna  odgajateljica, s malom manom da je u religijskom transu  :Smile:  U vrtiću se djeca križaju prije obroka. Ona je stalno sva u ljubavi i Isusu. Imali smo  predstavu gdje nam je mali pjevao Isusu pjesmice itd. Meni tu nema  nikakve razlike od Pioniri maleni i Druže Tito mi ti se kunemo. I Tito  je bio ljubav, a tko nije tako mislio loše je završio.

I evo, snašlo me jučer pitanje Što je to Isus? i Gdje ću onda biti kad umrem?
Nadam  se da će mi ova tema isto pomoći da se snađem kod budućih pitanja. Za  prvo sam ja odgovorila da je to bio jedan čovjek za kojeg neki ljudi  vjeruju da je sin Božji, al da mi ne vjerujemo. A na drugo sam mu  odgovorila protupitanjem - gdje je bio prije nego se rodio? Pa je dijete  reklo da nije nigdje bilo, pa sam mu rekla da opet neće nigdje biti i  da smo eto slučajno nastali i da ćemo svi jednom umrijeti. A on je mirno  zaključio - kao ona zmija što smo je vidjeli jučer na cesti mrtvu. To  "jučer" je bilo ljetos i jako ga je fasciniralo  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

Što se tiče psihološke pomoći za moje dijete, amo reć da je dobiva  :Grin: 
On inače nema neki problem s ljutnjom, to je vezano za ovu situaciju i mislim da su to neke stvari koje treba proradit i iz njih će izrast i ustvari vjerujem kao što je vertex rekla da treba proći vremena da se sve to slegne, dosta toga što ste spominjali stvarno i pričamo i objašnjavamo ali ne dolazi uvid tek tako (dakle vrijeme ne znači da čekam da prođe)
Što se tiče odlaska psihologici da radi s drugom djecom, malo mi je vjera u osjetljivost škole na ovu temu poljuljana, a i nemam još osjećaj da je situacija iznad njegovih kapaciteta da se izbori

----------


## Jelena

tang, a baš ima dijete peh, kako se to potrefilo da nema više djece da ne idu. Kod nas u školi je situacija sve bolja, odnosno sve manje djece ide na vjeronauk. Vrtić je malo specifičan.

Ne mislim da psihologica treba raditi s drugom djecom, nego da se u školi malo digne ta tema pa da i nastavnici malo opreznije ulijeću (vjerojatno sam naivac, kad mislim da bi samo trebalo podsjetiti nastavnike da je uredu odgajati djecu da poštuju različitosti).

----------


## marta

To ti sve manje vise na razini crtanja nevjernika kojima treba pomoci da pronadju Isusa. Nema ti tu bas puno mjesta za razlicitost...

----------


## Evelina

Kod nas je sljedeće.

Mi smo svi ateisti, na vjeronauk se nije ni pomislilo ići, iako je on u prvom razredu to htio, ni ne znajući što je to točno, ali išao je najbolji frend i bio je lagani pritisak od strane časne na mala vrata.
Ta sam vrata zatvorila vrlo oštro i njemu objasnila da ne želim da uči o izmišljotinama (on je dosta prizemno dijete koje nikad, nikad nije popušilo ni Djeda Mraza i Zubic vilu i tu sam povlačila paralele). Nakon par mjeseci ga je pustilo, a najbolji frend se nakon nekog vremena počeo žaliti na časnu, pa mu je to olakšalo situaciju. Nadalje, kod nas skoro pola djece ne ide na vjeronauk, a u prvom ih nije išla trećina razreda.

Ove godine (treći razred) je počelo izrugivanje i tu je poludio (zato jer je u pitanju bio najbolji frend), a mi imamo učiteljicu koja to ne podnosi i tu je reagirala vrlo oštro.

No, dala sam mu tri rečenice kojima se može obraniti, ovisno o stadiju ruganja ili samo propitkivanja zašto on bla bla.

Prva je: to se tebe ne tiče, gledaj svoja posla (ako je pilaona u pitanju). 
Druga je: čuo sam te (ako je neko uvjeravanje), a sad sjaši, pričajmo o nečem drugom (ako postaje napor).
Treća je (kad je isključivo ruganje u pitanju): ja se tebi ne rugam što vjeruješ u sve to. Želiš li da počnem?

Ako ništa ne upali, makni se i reci učiteljici što se događa.

Nadalje, upisala sam ga na humanističke radionice na kojima se to obrađuje, između puno drugih, nama srodnih, svjetonazora i oni su mi isto olakšali stvar.

Sad mu je sve to smiješno, ne ruga se više nitko, a je li trebao rečenice uopće upotrijebiti ne znam, no pomoglo mu je imati ih u arsenalu.

----------


## tangerina

Hvala evelina, super je arsenal odgovora!
I mi smo nas punili sa "ovo je slobodna zemlja, imam pravo vjerovat u sto hocu, necemo o tome vise pricati"
A vidis, treci razred se uglavnom provlaci..

----------


## tanja_b

> Ali je zato zastupljenost religijskih sadrzaja u udzbenicima i nastavnom planu po meni zastrasujuca i bas smo jucer pricali kako se postavi prema tome, treba li reagirati odmah sada ili ne pridavati veceg znacaja svemu...


Da. To je i mene zaprepastilo. Kad je moj bio 1. razred, mi smo se doma zajednički sprdali s tom činjenicom. Kao, religijski sadržaji su u svim predmetima osim matematike. Ajmo smisliti zadatak iz matematike s Isusom. I tako u tom stilu.
Na žalost, to se samo nastavlja u kasnijim razredima, pa je sve gore i gore, naročito iz hrvatskog. Već se pisalo o tekstu i zadacima za 7. razred, vezano uz pjesmu "Kuda bih vodio Isusa" (da se razumijemo, nemam ništa protiv pjesnika Nikole Šopa, ali njegovo djelo treba analizirati na univerzalnoj i filozofskoj razini za koju učenici 7. razreda još nisu spremni. I tako im se u školi njegova pjesma prezentira kao isključivo religiozno djelo). U čitanci za 8. razred su, sad gledam, tekst Pape Ivana XXIII. i poslanica Svetog Pavla. U udžbeniku geografije, poglavlje o stanovništvu Hrvatske detaljno se bavi religijskom strukturom, naglašava se onih 86% katolika, zadaci se odnose na prepoznavanje crkava. I tako dalje. Mi to sve doma iskomentiramo, dijete više nije malo dijete da ne shvaća, zapravo, i previše je upoznat s političkim i nekim društvenim zbivanjima za moj ukus  :Rolling Eyes:  ali u ovakvim situacijama je to zapravo olakotna okolnost.

Moram priznati da smo zapravo u cijeloj toj priči s ne-vjeronaukom prošli prilično dobro - u nižim razredima bilo je neugodnih situacija, ali odradili smo ih, a u višim razredima mu je sad već totalno svejedno tko ide, tko ne ide, što se tamo uči, a što ne. Mene jedino i dalje ljuti prisutnost župnika na školskim priredbama, i to što ih sve tjeraju (i vjernike i one druge) da prisustvuju blagoslovu i molitvama, ali vidim da on s  tim više nema problema, ni frustracija, pa se ni ja ne žalim - prokomentiramo sve kod kuće i to je to. Nije imao faze ljutnje i bijesa na vjerske teme, što me čudi jer je karakterom inače kao stvoren za to  :Grin:  ali valjda okolina ipak nije bila dovoljno poticajna.

----------


## Peterlin

> Da. To je i mene zaprepastilo. Kad je moj bio 1. razred, mi smo se doma zajednički sprdali s tom činjenicom. Kao, religijski sadržaji su u svim predmetima osim matematike. Ajmo smisliti zadatak iz matematike s Isusom. I tako u tom stilu.
> Na žalost, to se samo nastavlja u kasnijim razredima, pa je sve gore i gore, naročito iz hrvatskog. Već se pisalo o tekstu i zadacima za 7. razred, vezano uz pjesmu "Kuda bih vodio Isusa" (da se razumijemo, nemam ništa protiv pjesnika Nikole Šopa, ali njegovo djelo treba analizirati na univerzalnoj i filozofskoj razini za koju učenici 7. razreda još nisu spremni. I tako im se u školi njegova pjesma prezentira kao isključivo religiozno djelo). U čitanci za 8. razred su, sad gledam, tekst Pape Ivana XXIII. i poslanica Svetog Pavla. U udžbeniku geografije, poglavlje o stanovništvu Hrvatske detaljno se bavi religijskom strukturom, naglašava se onih 86% katolika, zadaci se odnose na prepoznavanje crkava. I tako dalje. Mi to sve doma iskomentiramo, dijete više nije malo dijete da ne shvaća, zapravo, i previše je upoznat s političkim i nekim društvenim zbivanjima za moj ukus  ali u ovakvim situacijama je to zapravo olakotna okolnost.
> 
> Moram priznati da smo zapravo u cijeloj toj priči s ne-vjeronaukom prošli prilično dobro - u nižim razredima bilo je neugodnih situacija, ali odradili smo ih, a u višim razredima mu je sad već totalno svejedno tko ide, tko ne ide, što se tamo uči, a što ne. Mene jedino i dalje ljuti prisutnost župnika na školskim priredbama, i to što ih sve tjeraju (i vjernike i one druge) da prisustvuju blagoslovu i molitvama, ali vidim da on s  tim više nema problema, ni frustracija, pa se ni ja ne žalim - prokomentiramo sve kod kuće i to je to. Nije imao faze ljutnje i bijesa na vjerske teme, što me čudi jer je karakterom inače kao stvoren za to  ali valjda okolina ipak nije bila dovoljno poticajna.


Nikola Šop će ti se pojaviti ponovno u prvom razredu srednje (ili drugom, nisam sigurna - mislim da je ipak u prvom). Znam da je moj stariji imao dileme što sad tu napisati jer se u srednjoj opredijelio za etiku, a ne vjeronauk. Završilo je baš tako kako si napisala - s aspekta univerzalnih vrijednosti, mjesta i uloge pojedinca u svijetu i slično. Tu je nekako moj sin otkrio da njegova profesorica "vuče" na vjersku stranu, pa to tako profinjeno zlorabi da me doslovce tjera na smijeh svaki put... Dijete zna teoriju i kako je upotrijebiti, a boji se državne mature iz hrvatskog, jer ga godinama uvjeravaju da pojma nema (cenzura). 

Još o vjeronauku - situacija jako ovisi o osobi koja predaje taj predmet. Ako je normalna i tolerantna, nikakvih problema.... Ako je zagrižena - čak su se i djeca iz pravih vjerničkih obitelji znala ispisivati s toga.

----------


## martinaP

> Hvala evelina, super je arsenal odgovora!
> I mi smo nas punili sa "ovo je slobodna zemlja, imam pravo vjerovat u sto hocu, necemo o tome vise pricati"
> A vidis, treci razred se uglavnom provlaci..


Jer je pricest u pitanju. Kod mog sina, u trecem razredu ih nije islo cetvoro na vjeronauk. A u cetvrtom razredu ih nije islo 12  :Grin: . Priprema za pricest je bila takvo maltretiranje da su im ovi zavidili sto ne idu.

----------


## Cubana

Ne znam jel netko to napisao vec ali treci razred je nekako vrhunac nakon kojeg vjeronauk, vjerske teme, čuđenja i izrugivanja jednostavno prestanu.
J ima tu "srecu" da je sada cetvrtas al mu je ekipa s treninga treci razred pa opet prolazi fazu čuđenja. I.. nakon sto su se kolektivno poceli cuditi i komentirati u svlacionici, pomogao mu je malisan iz izrazito vjernicke obitelji... Kao pustite ga, svatko ima pravo vjerovati u sto zeli ili ne.
Zaključujem da je to zato jer se i njemu (njegovoj obitelji) svi isto tako cude pa su ga roditelji pripremili. Drago mi je sto je mali shvatio da to vrijedi u oba smjera.

Starija je sada sesti i na pitanja tipa zasto onda slavite (ona i frendica) Bozic jednostavno vele, mi ga ne slavimo, mi ga obiljezavamo  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Zaključujem da je to zato jer se i njemu (njegovoj obitelji) svi isto tako cude pa su ga roditelji pripremili. Drago mi je sto je mali shvatio *da to vrijedi u oba smjera.*


Ovo je divno C*ubana,* to i je poanta.
Tome trebamo učiti djecu svi mi redom.

Ne možeš doma pred djecom stalno "kritizirati" vjernika ili ateiste, a očekivati s druhe strane čisto razumijevanje i poštivanje različitosti. To mora biti dvosmjerno.

----------


## tangerina

Lili oduševljena sam tvojom insinuacijom  :štrika:

----------


## Mojca

> Ovo je divno C*ubana,* to i je poanta.
> Tome trebamo učiti djecu svi mi redom.
> 
> Ne možeš doma pred djecom stalno "kritizirati" vjernika ili ateiste, a očekivati s druhe strane čisto razumijevanje i poštivanje različitosti. To mora biti dvosmjerno.



Mislim da nitko od ateista (koje ja znam) ne kritizira vjernike, već samo nametanje religijskih tema u predmete koji nisu vjeronauk.

----------


## Lili75

> Lili oduševljena sam tvojom insinuacijom


zašto insinuacijom, nisam pričala *tang* o vama nego općenito. Zaista.
Imam nekoliko super frendica koje su ateistice al fakat mi je neslušljivo na koji način one pričaju o vjernicima pred svojom djecom.
 :Sad:  

Vjeruje mi ni tebi se ne bi svidjelo kakve su to riječi. Ja tako ni o kome ne pričam pred svojom djecom, ono baš ni o kome.

a bome znam i vjernika koji opletu po ateistima ko najgoroj vrsti samo tako.

s obje strane  :Sad:

----------


## sasa

Joj boze mili cijela tema postoji radi toga sto pozicije vjernika i ateista NISU balansirane u nasem drustvu. Tako da je stvarno krajnje deplasirano iznositi da je potrebna tolerancija s obje strane. Jer netolerantni ateisti nisu ni na koji nacin doprinijeli tome kako se djecak osjeca. 
Inace bas mi je zao zbog situacije i uopce nisam pametna sto ciniti osim onoga sto vec cinis.

----------


## ina33

Tangerina, teško mi ti je dati savjet. Osim, da je treći možda najgori, pa će bit poslije lakše. Ne mogu ti dat savjet jer je ST puno netolerantnija sredina od ZG ili RI i jer je u razredu mog djeteta skoro trećina nevjeronaučna... pa neće vjerojatno niti doći u situacije iz tipa 6.-tog ili 7.-mog razreda gdje je u nekoj čitanci iz HRV zadaća "što bi poručio Isusu" / "kako razgovaraš s Isusom" / "napiši pjesmicu Isusu", poragovaraj sa svojim duhovnikom o Isusu itd. Pitala sam je neki dan što bi ona da to dobije, da dobije zadaću što bi pitala Isusa. Rekla je da bi napisala da bi ga pitala zna li on di su vrata... ali sumnjam da bi se ipak usudila. Vjerojatno bi izmislila da ga pita ovo ili ono.

Dakle, nije jedina, nije u situaciji da se tako ljuti. Idu joj na živce vjerski sadržaj i pjesmice King of Israel itd., ali ne tako žestoko - ona samo preokrene očima da zašto nisu pjevali Last Christmas nego Born is the King of Israel. Još joj više ide na živce povijest pa neki stari zakonik di se spominju samo muški. Ali, neće to ona reć u bebu. Plus, ona prolazi radionice gdje je sa sličnima pa je tako osnažena. U bližoj i daljoj obitelji nema vjernika, osim prigodničarskih - koji ne vjeruju, ali kao idu u crkvu za svetkovine. Sve nešto što je tebi vjerojatno u ST nedostupno.

Jednom ju je jedna prija pitala da zašto ne vjeruje - tj. pitala je mene - zašto ne vjerujemo u boga, zar ne želimo bit sveti. Ja sam samo ispalila da ne želimo, želimo bit normalni. I jednom ju je časna pozvala da uđe u razred dok je bio vjeronauk da čuje kako lijepo pjevaju neku pjesmicu. Ona se doma navečer rasplakala pa sam ja reagirala promptno na časnu koja se ispričavala, ali nije opet tako ponovila. Osim jednog glupog komentara kad ju je vidjela da uplaćuje ljetnu školu jezika, pa je časna komentirala sa "a lijepo, ima se money, money'. Onda ju je moja mala vidjela u T-Centru da pazari iphone, pa komentirala - vidi nje, ima se money, money....

Ne znam pomaže li ti išta od ovoga. Nitko ju nije zezao jednostavno zato što nije tolika manjina.

----------


## ina33

A filozofska pitanja ili pitanja o vjeri postavalja povremeno, ali kako sam ja ono fakat ateist, nisam nikad prolazila vjeronauk meni je to sve neshvatljivo - počevši od svetog trojstva - a filamo je znanstvenim i racionalnim pristupom... Ali ne samo mi, takava je cijela šira obitelj, priča se o kometama, zvijezdama, itd., a ne o životu nakon smrti, postanak se dodiruje samo u smislu dinosaura, pa ne dolazi u neke teške konflikte između sebe i ostatka svijeta.

----------


## tanja_b

> Joj boze mili cijela tema postoji radi toga sto pozicije vjernika i ateista NISU balansirane u nasem drustvu. Tako da je stvarno krajnje deplasirano iznositi da je potrebna tolerancija s obje strane. Jer netolerantni ateisti nisu ni na koji nacin doprinijeli tome kako se djecak osjeca.


Tako je.

----------


## Peterlin

> Mislim da nitko od ateista (koje ja znam) ne kritizira vjernike, već samo nametanje religijskih tema u predmete koji nisu vjeronauk.


Tako je. Udžbenici iz povijesti i naročito hrvatskog jezika puni su takvih tema. Moja su djeca išla na vjeronauk, ali me svejedno jako smetalo ovo miješanje krušaka i jabuka, ufff....

----------


## vertex

Meni se čini da to puno ovisi o izboru udžbenika. Često spominjete da je sve gusto isprepleteno vjerskim sadržajima, ali ja to uopće nisam doživjela. Istina, ne učim redovito s djecom pa da imam uvid u kompletan sadržaj udžbenika, ali evo, sama vidjela nisam kad bi ih ponekad ispitivala, a ni oni se nisu žalili. Ne mogu uopće zamislit da ne bi kolutali očima i naglas se sprdali na neke primjere koji se ovdje spominju.

----------


## ina33

Moja se već naučila da neki ljudi ovako, neki onako, da nismo većina, ali da nas ima. Ali, moja prolazi radionice na kojoj mogu međuosobno pričati o tome kako se osjećaju kad ih se u školi tlači vjerom - zna da je i ovome i onome i onome tako, i da je i tome i tome i tome to glupo... Možda stvarno, ako ga to toliko muči, da ga pospojiš s nekim tko ne ide na vjeronauk, a iz vašeg je kruga poznanika, ako takvih ima? Ako me pita nešto o vjeri - a što ću joj ja tu reći - uglavnom kažem da ja tu ne vidim smisla, da ne znam, i neka pita nekog tko ide na vjeronauk jer ja to ne znam, a ni google ne pomaže - sve mi je to toliko neprispodobivo, da nema smisla da joj ja o tome bajam, mogu samo uz stav.

----------


## ina33

Kad na Whatsup dobije one nanizanke tipa jednome je čovjeku teško, otvori mu vrata svog srca i stana itd. jer to je Isus - i podijeli to xy prijateljima, na to reagiramo kao na svaki drugi spam - tj. odvrati da joj se ne šalju spamovi. Kako sam ja to vidila na netu da je netko odgovorio "može, 1200 kn mjesečno plus režije. Odvojena brojila" umrla sam od smija pa se uglavnom na to nasmijemo. Mislim... ono, mi živimo tu svoju nevjeru stvarno  :Grin: .

----------


## Cubana

> Mislim da nitko od ateista (koje ja znam) ne kritizira vjernike, već samo nametanje religijskih tema u predmete koji nisu vjeronauk.


Krivo me se shvatilo..
Mališan i njegova obitelj su vjernici/katolici potpuno posvećeni vjeri i i žive je 100%, od otvorenosti rađanju, do školovanja, hodova... ono, ekstrem za ove light vjernike koji uzimaju što im paše, a ignoriraju što im ne paše pa su isto tako ponekad u poziciji objašnjavati zašto su drugačiji. Jer jesu. 
To sam htjela istaknuti. Ne kritiziranje ovih light vjernika od strane ateista. Ili nešto slično.

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam odgovarala lili, ne tebi.

----------


## tangerina

ina, kad čitaš napreskokce  :Wink:  pa nisi vidila da se već spominjalo da ima cure od vertex i summer (i već su otvarali tu temu)
ne fali njemu inače u životu različitih, ima i hare krišna baku
jedina situacija gdje je omjer svi:1 je škola, to je jedna takva mikrosredina i frigaj ga
bilo bi super da imamo humanističke radionice u St, mislim da bi mu baš bilo drago ići na to, možda je moguće i pokrenut nešto u tom smjeru

vertex, razlikuju se udžbenici, moj je lani imao Školsku knjigu i nije mi se činila toliko, ove godine u Profilovom mi se čini baš više
ali, stoji da je on ovaj čas jednostavno osjetljiviji

sinoć sam išla s njim na Božićnu priredbu, on se iznenadio kad sam to predložila jer je mislio da ja to neću htjeti, pa smo išli svi troje. bilo je vrlo VRLO  :lool:  (treba znat održat Božićnu priredbu na kojoj se nijednom ne spominje Djed Božićnjak, skidam kapu!) ali ono, modelirala sam kako ostat kul i ležeran

----------


## martinaP

> Krivo me se shvatilo..
> Mališan i njegova obitelj su vjernici/katolici potpuno posvećeni vjeri i i žive je 100%, od otvorenosti rađanju, do školovanja, hodova... ono, ekstrem za ove light vjernike koji uzimaju što im paše, a ignoriraju što im ne paše pa su isto tako ponekad u poziciji objašnjavati zašto su drugačiji. Jer jesu. 
> To sam htjela istaknuti. Ne kritiziranje ovih light vjernika od strane ateista. Ili nešto slično.


Takvi vjernici su jos vece cudjenje od ateista, cini mi se.

----------


## Cubana

> Ja sam odgovarala lili, ne tebi.


Znam, ja sam se samo nastavila na tebe  :Smile: 

Opet, na temu, mi smo situaciju doveli do apsurda doma prošle godine komentirajući božićnu priredbu u skoli jer je kci svirala na njoj.
Vjeroučiteljica je sa sedmašima napravila kratku predstavu o "novom" načinu slavljenja Božića i vraćanju na stare vrijednosti...
I javlja se dječaku u snu Isus, tužan, jer ga je zamijenio pijani debeljko crvenog nosa!!!
Grozno. Moj J taman par mjeseci ranije zaključio da DM ipak ne postoji i da mi kupujemo poklone. Al sta bi bilo da nije? Pijani debeljko? 
Mislim, školska priredba na koju su pozvani SVI učenici i roditelji, i na kojoj sudjeluju i djeca koja ne idu na vj. Očaj.
A još gori mi je bio kraj, gdje su Božić čestitali samo vjernicima. Možda nisam u pravu, ali, pozvali ste me, došla sam i sudjelujem.
Izvolite biti toliko pristojni pa svima čestitati državni praznik. Al ne.  :/
I to smo zatim doma komentirali, pijanog debeljka, nepristojnost vjeroučiteljica, lošu odgojnu komponentu... 
Ako je do tada mali i mrvicu žalio što ne ide na vj s ostatkom razreda, tu ga je prošlo.

Edit: tang... možda je ipak bolje da ga ne spomenu  :Grin:

----------


## tangerina

LOL Cubana, vidim kod tebe ko kod mene
ja sam se od srca nasmijala, imaš igrokaz s djecom koja drže poklone, i komentiraju "ja sam dobio laptop", "ja sam dobila mobitel" (sve su bili neki skupi pokloni)
i netko ih pita kako znaju, a oni odgovaraju, znamo jer smo svako jutro pisali svoje želje na misi zornici!

ako netko želi laptop, mobitel stan, a nije mu prihvatljivo vibrirat u vortex..

----------


## Evelina

Joj, ovo me podsjetilo.
Kako je bio Sveti Nikola, radili su neku pjesmicu o njemu.
I sad imaš neka pitanja/odgovore i zadnje je o Krampusu "opiši Krampusa i što o njemu misliš".
I vidim njegov odgovor "ne znam tko je taj lik".
 :Grin:   :Grin: 

A stvarno ne zna, mi ga u životu nismo spomenuli.

----------


## annie84

Evo meni je friško jer smo danas imali božićnu, školsku misu ujutro. Kod nas su u istoj crkvi katolici i evangelici, ali svi su dobrodošli pa tako idu i djeca koji su pravoslavci, baš je danas jedna curica išla s nama. Oni koje su druge vjeroispovijesti, a ima ih kod nas dosta, ostanu u školi i rade nešto drugo, ako ne žele ić u crkvu.
Ono što mi je zapelo za oko u prvom postu- jel tvoj sin mogao sam birat želi li ić na vjeronauk ili ste vi rekli da ne ide?
Vjerojatno se sad ljuti na sve sakralno jer ga drugi etiketiraju kao nekog tko ne vjeruje u Božić itd....
Čini mi se da u Hrvatskoj postoje katolici ili oni kojima to piše u rodnom listu iako ne prakticiraju i ateisti, sve druge religije su u školskom sustavu nevidljive. Ispravite me ako griješim.
Austrija je po tome drugačija, djeca bilo koje vjeroispovijesti mogu sudjelovati i u prvoj pričesti ako žele (ali ne prime sakrament naravno), više se gleda da se djeca osjećaju ugodno i integrirano. Ali, u Austriji je vjeronauk totalno lijep predmet, oni pjevaju i jedu skupa i uče o moralnim vrijednostima, a ne plaši ih se s nekim glupostima.

----------


## annie84

> Hvala evelina, super je arsenal odgovora!
> I mi smo nas punili sa "ovo je slobodna zemlja, imam pravo vjerovat u sto hocu, necemo o tome vise pricati"
> A vidis, treci razred se uglavnom provlaci..


Ja imam puno više godina od jednog devetogodišnjaka (o kojem se ovdje radi) i da mi netko sad da jedan od ova tri odgovora, bome ne bi bila sretna. Malo su mi preoštri odgovori.

----------


## annie84

Kod nas nema tih mukotrpnih priprema za prvu pričest uopće. Imaju pripreme četiri petka sveukupno (ne sva četiri u jednom mjesecu), na kojima peku kruh, rade svijeću i imaju festival obnavljanja krštenja s krsnim kumovima i pjevaju i crtaju...kod nas je u drugom osnovne i vrlo je stress free.

----------


## Mima

I u Hrvatskoj je vjeronauk baš super predmet na kojem se pjeva i razgovara. I pripreme za prvu pričest uopće nisu mukotrpne, moja kći ih je obožavala, i bila je baš tužna kad su završile.
Samo čisto sumnjam da roditeljima ateistima to išta znači ?!

----------


## ina33

> I u Hrvatskoj je vjeronauk baš super predmet na kojem se pjeva i razgovara. I pripreme za prvu pričest uopće nisu mukotrpne, moja kći ih je obožavala, i bila je baš tužna kad su završile.
> Samo čisto sumnjam da roditeljima ateistima to išta znači ?!


Jednako koliko i katolicima da je humanizam i ateizam baš lijep i da se uče super vrijednosti na humanističkim radionicama  :Smile: .

----------


## ina33

> Ali, u Austriji je vjeronauk totalno lijep predmet, oni pjevaju i jedu skupa i uče o moralnim vrijednostima, a ne plaši ih se s nekim glupostima.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbkGuCozc9M

 :Wink:

----------


## annie84

> I u Hrvatskoj je vjeronauk baš super predmet na kojem se pjeva i razgovara. I pripreme za prvu pričest uopće nisu mukotrpne, moja kći ih je obožavala, i bila je baš tužna kad su završile.
> Samo čisto sumnjam da roditeljima ateistima to išta znači ?!


OK, samo da kažem- govorim za školu u koju moje dijete ide. Ne govorim za sve škole.
Ne kažem da im to nešto znači, nego sam pročitala na ovoj temi (a i znam po nećaku koji se sad priprema za prvu pričest u ZG) da su pripreme puno drugačije i razumijem da dijete izgubi volju i želju ukoliko su povezane sa stalnim boravkom u crkvi i potpisima i štambiljima itd.

Mislim da je stav roditelja vrlo bitan i igra veliku ulogu. Djeca sve čuju i vide, čak i kad su zaigrana, a mi kažemo nešto nekom drugom, sve oni upiju. 
Draže su mi humanističke znanosti i radionice  :Wink: . Ali, pustila bih dijete da samo bira i ne bi ga ograničavala vlastitim izborima.

----------


## annie84

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbkGuCozc9M


To je jedna od stvari koje totalno ne volim u Austriji, ajde krampuse imamo i u RH (ali samo u pričama :D), ALI Perchtenlauf s tim krampusima mi je onako nezamisliv na svim razinama. Kulturološke razlike, što ćeš. Zato ima drugih dobrih stvari  :Wink: .

----------


## Evelina

> Ja imam puno više godina od jednog devetogodišnjaka (o kojem se ovdje radi) i da mi netko sad da jedan od ova tri odgovora, bome ne bi bila sretna. Malo su mi preoštri odgovori.


Ti, nadam se, ne bi ni dovodila u pitanje nečiju (ne)vjeru.
A onaj tko dovodi, šta drugo može očekivati.

----------


## Evelina

Ali, i nevezano za pitanje vjere, smatram da su ta tri odgovora, ili njihove inačice, sasvim u redu za postaviti se u bilo čemu.
Zašto nisi udana - ne tiče te se.
Zašto nemaš djece ili zašto imaš jedno, dvoje, troje djece - gledaj svoja posla.
Zašto nosiš takve prugaste suknje, guzica ti je ogromna u njima - ja se tebi ne rugam što nosiš umetni po želji. Želiš li da počnem?

----------


## ina33

Zapravo su meni odgovori OK. Bit će tu još pitanja i ona su zanimljiva - ali nevezno za školu, nego za život. Super mi je bila knjiga Pijev život i razmatranje o tome što je bolja priča. Knjiga ima poantu da je glavni lik zaključio da je život s vjerom bolja priča. Meni nije. Ali, svatko ima svoje razloge zašto i to će djeci isto biti zanimljivo, kad stastaju. Te teme su bliže nego što mislite - plakati "mamice, zašto si me ubila itd.". Nama su se javili u 9.-toj godini, ali imam dijete sklono fiozofijama.

----------


## sirius

Je, meni su ti odgovori bas super.
Pogotovo ako ih upotrijebe za uciteljicu ili bilo koga tko ocekuje da bude autoritet. :Grin:

----------


## tangerina

za učiteljicu koja postavi pitanje "a dobro ako ti ne vjeruješ u boga, tko je onda tebe stvorio, tko je onda stvorio tvoje roditelje je li reci" uputa je da kaže mami  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

.

----------


## sirius

Imam bolje ideje za odgovor uciteljici, ali mislim da su malo neprimjerene za devetgodisnjake.  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> za učiteljicu koja postavi pitanje "a dobro ako ti ne vjeruješ u boga, tko je onda tebe stvorio, tko je onda stvorio tvoje roditelje je li reci" uputa je da kaže mami


Vjerouciteljica il uciteljica? To je fakat za prebacit mami  :Smile: .

----------


## marta

> Ali, pustila bih dijete da samo bira i ne bi ga ograničavala vlastitim izborima.


Onog dana kad vjernici prestanu svoju vjeru nametat svojoj djeci i puste ih da o tome samostalno odluce u npr. šesnaestoj godini, i ja ću prestat nametat svojoj djeci svoju nevjeru i pustit ih da odluce samostalno o vjeri il nevjeri. Do tog nemoguceg trenutka cu nastavit kao i dosad.

----------


## marta

Bila sam danas na priredbi u školi. Dok nisam djecu u ovu školu upisala, mrzila sam te sletove ala Sj. Koreja. Ova skola ima mandolinski orkestar od cetrdesetak ucenika i skolski zbor i svake godine pred Bozic, na kraju priredbe sviraju Radujte se narodi, i onda se prof. glazbenog okrene i dirigira svima i svi pjevaju. I djeca i nastavnici i roditelji i to zvuci bas toplo i lijepo. I meni je ok u tom folkloru sudjelovat. Al svejedno necu djecu upisat na vjeronauk iako sin svira u tom orkestru, a kcer je pjevala s razredom neku prigodnu pjesmicu.

----------


## annie84

> Onog dana kad vjernici prestanu svoju vjeru nametat svojoj djeci i puste ih da o tome samostalno odluce u npr. šesnaestoj godini, i ja ću prestat nametat svojoj djeci svoju nevjeru i pustit ih da odluce samostalno o vjeri il nevjeri. Do tog nemoguceg trenutka cu nastavit kao i dosad.


Ali, postoje i vjernici (ili oni koji su poluvjernici ili eto prigodni vjernici) koji točno to rade o čemu ti pišeš- daju djeci izbor i ne krste ih npr. do drugog/trećeg razreda, ovisno kad je kome prva pričest. I puste djecu da odluče tik pred pričest, hoće li se krstit i pričestit.
I upišu ih na vjeronauk s opcijom da se ispišu ako im se ne sviđa itd. Nije da to ne postoji. 
Pogotovo u zemljama u kojima se plaća porez crkvi od svake plaće mi se čini da ljudi prije osvjeste jel im vjera bitna ili ne. Ako ne, mogu se ispisati iz registra i eto, ni na papiru više nisi katolik.

----------


## sirius

Kad bi kod nas postojao registar sigurni bi bilo manje katolika.

----------


## sillyme

> Kad bi kod nas postojao registar sigurni bi bilo manje katolika.


Pogotovo ak bi ko u Njemačkoj o tom ovisilo koliko poreza plaćaju  :Razz: 

Ja s tugom čitam prvi post i nemam pametnog savjeta. Osim suosjećanje jer i meni vise dodje da zacepim uši koliko se maltretira nas ostale vjerskim sadržajem sa svih strana. Meni je činjenica da u školi koja je u kvartu ima bar 5-6 učenika po razredu koji ne idu na vjeronauk bila jedan od razloga zašto promjena kvarta kod kupovine većeg stana nije dolazila u obzir. Na žalost mikrolokacija znaci puno. Držim fige da u četvrtom splasne taj religiozni naboj u razredu, a i da počne to više-manje ignorirati kao i mi ostali...

----------


## pomikaki

Moja isto ne ide na vjeronauk. Nismo imali takvih problema, par manjih incidenata koje je rješavala učiteljica, koliko čujem sasvim se ok postavila, ili ja s djecom koju poznam osobno.
Također  mala nije imala takve reakcije, ona se nekako prilagodila, jedno vrijeme je izjavljivala da i ona vjeruje - pa je jedno vrijeme vjerovala u sve bogove za koje je čula, zajedno s grčkom i ostalim mitologijama, i tako se djeklarirala kad bi je pitali u razredu zašto ne ide na VJ. Ja sam joj savjetovala da radije kaže da ne ide jer tako ima manje zadaće  :Rolling Eyes:  
Tako da nemam pametnih savjeta, samo šaljem podršku.

----------


## Beti3

> Ja tako ni o kome ne pričam pred svojom djecom, ono baš ni o kome.
> 
> (


Ovo kvotam jer sam presretna da netko piše pravilno hrvatski: ni o kome, a ne "o nikome" što se u zadnje vrijeme prečesto viđa. 
Temu pratim jer tražim kako najlakše djetetu u 3.razredu objasniti zapovijed: Ne sagriješi bludno!

----------


## marta

Pa Beti, ovo je tema o djeci koja ne idu na vjeronauk. Zasto bi njih itko zamarao s bludnim i nebludnim zapovjedima?

----------


## lunja

Zbog opce kulture?

----------


## marta

U 3. osnovne? Not my cup of tea.

----------


## Lili75

> Ovo kvotam jer sam presretna da netko piše pravilno hrvatski: ni o kome, a ne "o nikome" što se u zadnje vrijeme prečesto viđa.


Hvala Beti3  :Heart:   ja tako i pricam (oduvijek).
Drago mi je da netko primjeti takve finese.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Za vrijeme vjeronauka budu u knjižnici, dečki igraju šah, a ona si ponese neke radne listiće pa ih rješava.


Zašto ona ne igra šah?



> Last Christmas nego Born is the King of Israel.


_Noel, Noel, the angel did say..._ Volim tu pjesmicu. Ono, melodija.  :Smile: 



> Temu pratim jer tražim kako najlakše djetetu u 3.razredu objasniti zapovijed: Ne sagriješi bludno!


Troly loly.

----------


## Beti3

> Pa Beti, ovo je tema o djeci koja ne idu na vjeronauk. Zasto bi njih itko zamarao s bludnim i nebludnim zapovjedima?


Jer čuju od kolega u razredu.

----------


## pomikaki

Možda Beti da probaš na ateističkom topicu  :Smile: 
Odgovor ovisi o tome koliko si spremna s djetetom govoriti o seksu. I na koji način, odnosno kada seks smatrati bludnim činom. Na ovoj temi su se okupili uglavnom roditelji čiji nazori nisu unificirani vjerskim kodom, pa bi odgovori mogli biti raznoliki.

----------


## tangerina

Beti, evo kako bih ja odgovorila mome djetetu da me pita što to znači:
to je jedno pravilo koje zabranjuje prije svega seks ili neke druge dodire sa osobom koja to ne želi, protiv njene volje - ovo je najvažniji dio i osim što je pravilo u vjeri, pravilo je i u zakonu
zatim znači da ne treba se seksati sa osobom koja je već u braku ili vezi s nekom drugom osobom
a nekim ljudima znači i da se ne treba seksati uopće dok ne stupiš u brak, ali to pravilo danas jako malo ljudi slijedi, ono je najlabavije

----------


## Lili75

Tang  :Klap:

----------


## ina33

Zar se ne sagrijesi bludno ne odnosi i na masturbaciju? Ja tu npr vec imam problem jer meni to nije blud  :Smile: . Moja je mene pitala za grijehe i zasto je to grijeh pa smo jednoatavno zakljucili da ne razmisljamo u terminoma grijeh ne grijeh i da je pol toga o cemu se govori u relihijama grijeh i da mi imamo neki drugi svoj moralni kod, a te zapovijedi relig nas ne tangiraju i ne trebaju nas tangirat (uz usporedbu sto razne religije smatraju grijehom, bludom i nepostivanje, i do pokrivanja kose).

----------


## tangerina

Pa mi smo isto tako pokrili grijehe, tj davno ranije je doslo pitanje sta to znaci grijeh
Tako da bi se odgovor nastavio na to

----------


## seni

tang, ja mislim da vi radite sve kako treba. sinu naprosto treba vrijeme da mu sve sjedne. ja ne bih na vasem mjestu puno drvila o tome da se ne treba ljutiti, niti se fokusirala na njegovu ljutnju. 
on im  pravo biti ljut, te osjecati to sto osjeca. (ja bih rekla da to nije nista cudno, dapace, meni su cudni svih onih nesto miljuna, koje to uopce ne uzrujava. ja sam svjesno odlucila, da niti kupujem dnevne novine, niti palim televiziju kad sam ovdje, jer se naprosto ne zelim sokiravati)
mislim da  je super da tvoj sin svoje osjecaje moze artikulirati.

----------


## jelena.O

A koje dijete od devet deset godina misli o bludnim radnjama,sexu,masturbaciji?

----------


## tangerina

> A koje dijete od devet deset godina misli o bludnim radnjama,sexu,masturbaciji?


Svako?

----------


## marta

:Laughing:

----------


## jelena.O

Ma daj

----------


## Lili75

Moram.se slozit s jelenom.O djeca u dobi od 9 god zaista ne razmisljaju o sexu/"bludu" na taj nacin.
No  ako pitaju treba im znat objasnit. Meni se.objasnjenje od tang svidja.

----------


## ina33

Masturbiraju mnoga. Ako ste toliko sokirane provjerite s vrtickim tetama koliko ih se tako popodne uspavljuje. O bludu..a rijec cuju samo na vjeronauku. Pa valjda o bludu isto kad i o napasti. Da moja moli pitala bi me sto je to napast cim bi je naucila Ocenasu. Jer inace nije sklona mrmljanju formulaicnih izjava koje ne kuzi. Pa bi se mogli reci da kad pita sto je napast..da razmislja o napasti?

----------


## n.grace

> Masturbiraju mnoga. Ako ste toliko sokirane provjerite s vrtickim tetama koliko ih se tako popodne uspavljuje.


da, ali sumnjam da u toj dobi to povezuju sa seksom ili bludom.

----------


## n.grace

> Svako?


neka djeca, da. svako - ne.

----------


## ina33

> da, ali sumnjam da u toj dobi to povezuju sa seksom ili bludom.


Ne povezuju oni. Oni uopce ne uvode termine blud i napast. Religija ih uvodi. Pa nevjeronaucni pitaju jer im je cudnije nego vjeronaucnima, pretpostavljam.

----------


## ina33

Rijec bludnik i blud dolazi iskljucivo iz vjerskog obojenja. Seks na TV-u mogu cut..i iz portala i odasvud.

----------


## zutaminuta

> da, ali sumnjam da u toj dobi to povezuju sa seksom ili bludom.


Ne, dok im to roditelji vjernici ne povežu u sklopu grijeh=blud=masturbacija. Zatim se idu ispovjediti svećeniku što su sve mislili (jer i tako se griješi) i radili.

----------


## annie84

S 9?? No way. 
Kak se uspavljuju u vrtiću??

----------


## n.grace

> Ne, dok im to roditelji vjernici ne povežu u sklopu grijeh=blud=masturbacija. Zatim se idu ispovjediti svećeniku što su sve mislili (jer i tako se griješi) i radili.


opet - neki roditelji vjernici, ne svi. čemu to generaliziranje?

----------


## ina33

> S 9?? No way. 
> Kak se uspavljuju u vrtiću??


Od njih cca 20 tipa 3 se igra s pisom.

----------


## zutaminuta

> opet - neki roditelji vjernici, ne svi. čemu to generaliziranje?


Nije generalizacija, to je jednostavno praćenje katoličke doktrine. To što roditelj možda ne forsira odgoj u skladu s vjerom ne znači da svećenik ili časne neće na pripremi za prvu ispovjed objasniti što sve znači sagriješiti bludno. A hoće, jer je dio pripreme za sakrament.

----------


## Cubana

> S 9?? No way.


Way.

----------


## n.grace

> Nije generalizacija, to je jednostavno praćenje katoličke doktrine. To što roditelj možda ne forsira odgoj u skladu s vjerom ne znači da svećenik ili časne neće na pripremi za prvu ispovjed objasniti što sve znači sagriješiti bludno. A hoće, jer je dio pripreme za sakrament.


a onda je moguće i objasniti djetetu što njegovi roditelji misle o tome i da ne prihvaćaju sve što čuju u školi kao apsolutnu istinu (bilo od učitelja - nevezano za vjeronauk - vjeroučitelja ili časnih). i da, jest generalizacija ako napišeš "roditelji vjernici" jer se međusobno jako razlikuju u navikama i odgoju djece, isto kao i roditelji ateisti.

----------


## zutaminuta

Roditelji vjernici daju djecu na vjeronauk i traže da idu na sakramente, tako da da, roditelji vjernici su odgovorni zašto djeca završe misleći da je masturbacija grijeh. U školama nema spolnog odgoja da objasni da je to prirodna potreba, a većina vjernika roditelja nevoljko raspravlja s djecom o spolnosti. Čak i kada to naprave teško je ukloniti bubicu koju su čuli na vjeronauku/u crkvi.

----------


## n.grace

evo, ja sam roditelj vjernik. moja djeca ne misle da je seks prije braka, masturbacija, nastavi niz, grijeh. starija je u srednjoj školi odabrala etiku jer ju to zanima, a nije htjela ići na krizmu jer ju to nije zanimalo. naravno da ima i ovih koje opisuješ, ali da su svi takvi je jako daleko od istine.

----------


## zutaminuta

Vjernik si, ali odmaknula si se od katoličke religije. To je u redu. Vjeronauk kod nas se ipak odnosi isključivo na katoličku vjeru.

----------


## n.grace

> Vjernik si, ali odmaknula si se od katoličke religije. To je u redu. Vjeronauk kod nas se ipak odnosi isključivo na katoličku vjeru.


da, ali ako s djetetom izgradiš odnos pun povjerenja, neće ga pokolebati što čuje u školi, bilo kad učitelj kaže da je jako razočaran rezultatima testa ili kad časna kaže da je masturbacija bludna radnja. o tome pričam.

----------


## n.grace

> Od njih cca 20 tipa 3 se igra s pisom.


i što s tim? pa masturbiraju i puno manja djeca, dok su još u pelenama.

----------


## zutaminuta

Mislim da je vrlo mali broj roditelja vjernika koji će posjesti svoje dijete nakon priprema za ispovjed i reći mu da je masturbacija dobra i neka nastavi.

----------


## Lili75

> da, ali sumnjam da u toj dobi to povezuju sa seksom ili bludom.


Upravo tako.

Jezim se  generaliziranja svi vjernicu..svi ateisti... 
Generalizacije na bilo koju temu su ispod razine na kojoj komuniciram.

----------


## zutaminuta

Nisam nigdje napisala svi. To ste vi tako iščitale. Odnosi se na većinu, a većina je takva kakva je, inače bi već imali spolni odgoj u školama umjesto vjeronauka. Osim toga i ankete su redovito loše, o tome da stupaju u odnose sve ranije i da ne koriste zaštitu. Jesu li to sve djeca ateista kada su djeca vjernika tako dobro upućena i zaštićena kroz ono što im objasne odgojni autoriteti? Ne znam. Sumnjam.

----------


## n.grace

> Nisam nigdje napisala svi. To ste vi tako iščitale.


napisala si "roditelji vjernici", bez objašnjenja. kako se trebalo iščitati?

----------


## zutaminuta

Trebalo se iščitati tako da su to roditelji vjernici koji šalju dijete na vjeronauk i sakrament ispovjedi i ne govore s djetetom o spolnosti, ili ako govore to bude isto ono što djeca čuju i od vjeroučitelja. Naravno da ako roditelj ide svojim drumom, i govori kontra katoličkog nauka, da se na njega ne odnosi.

----------


## Lili75

Zuta ajd kad na drugoj temi.dijelis lekcije iz hrvatskog da te malo poucimo.

Kako ti.iscitavas recenicu:
Ateisti su osobe koje ne.vjeruju u Boga.

Svi ili vecina (a dio ih ipak vjeruje)?
 :Grin: 

Molim.zanemarite ove moje tockice, luda tipkovnica.

----------


## n.grace

osobno poznajem dvije obitelji koje se strogo drže katoličkog nauka. sve ostale vjerničke obitelji koje poznajem (daleko veći broj od one dvije) odgajaju djecu slično kao muž i ja.

----------


## zutaminuta

Lili, definicija ateista je onaj tko ne vjeruje u boga. Ako vjeruje onda može biti svašta, ali nije ateist. Ne znam je li ovo trolanje, ili što.  :lool:

----------


## n.grace

poruka je bila da ako napišeš roditelji vjernici bez dodatnog pojašnjenja, onda misliš na sve njih. nitko ne može znati na što si točno mislila ako ne pojasniš.

izulo te ovo iz cipela?  :lool:

----------


## zutaminuta

Možda zbog toga što odmetnute vjernike koji biraju trešnje ne percipiram kao vjernike katoličke vjere, a možda zbog toga što jednostavno ne pripadate većini. To što u bližem krugu imaš češće umjerene vjernike, a ne stroge ne govori puno. Puno govori činjenica da djeca iz obrazovnih ustanova i svojih domova izlaze posve neinformirana o vlastitoj spolnosti.

----------


## n.grace

rekla bih da je mnogim roditeljima neugodno djeci pričati o seksu i mislim da vjera ili nevjera nema s tim previše veze.

----------


## zutaminuta

Uz tu razliku što djeca koja ne idu na vjeronauk ostanu bez inputa, a djeca koja idu dobiju prvi input da se tu radi o grijehu.

----------


## n.grace

a ja opet kažem da sve ovisi o roditelju i da input ne ostavlja utjecaj na dijete ako ima podršku roditelja.

----------


## Mima

Ne bih rekla da taj input ne ostavlja utjecaj na dijete, djeca se sasvim sigurno pitaju zašto ih roditelji šalju na vjeronauk kad se uopće ne slažu sa stvarima koje se tamo uče.

a ne bih rekla niti da djeca izlaze iz škole posve neinformirana o spolnosti.

----------


## zutaminuta

> a ja opet kažem da sve ovisi o roditelju i da input ne ostavlja utjecaj na dijete ako ima podršku roditelja.


Mislim da upravo ova rasprava najjasnije dokazuje da djeca tu najčešće izvise.

----------


## n.grace

> Ne bih rekla da taj input ne ostavlja utjecaj na dijete, djeca se sasvim sigurno pitaju zašto ih roditelji šalju na vjeronauk kad se uopće ne slažu sa stvarima koje se tamo uče.
> 
> a ne bih rekla niti da djeca izlaze iz škole posve neinformirana o spolnosti.


ne slažem se s nekim stvarima koje se tamo uče, ne sa svim, kao što se ne slažem s koječim što se radi u školi mimo nastave vjeronauka.

s dijelom o neinformiranosti o spolnosti se slažem.

----------


## Mima

Ne slažeš se sa sadržajem nekog predmeta osim vjeronauka? Ja se stvarno ne mogu sjetiti takvog primjera.

----------


## Cubana

I dalje mi je fascinantno kako se ljudi nastavljaju smatrati članom neke organizacije, a ne slazu se s masu njenih postulata, pravila pa cak i zapovijedi.
Ok, vjernik. Al bome malo "k" od katolika.

----------


## Bubica

ne sa sadržajem predmeta, a možda čak i da, ali u smislu količine i važnosti...
ali s načinom na koji škola prezentira mnoge stvari se sigurno ne slažem, i dijete to zna.

----------


## Bubica

ja nisam vjernik, ali mislim da ste na ovim temama prestrogi. jer ja znam puno predstavnika razno raznih organizacija koja ne slijede slijepo pravila tih organizacija.

----------


## ina33

> Way.





> i što s tim? pa masturbiraju i puno manja djeca, dok su još u pelenama.


Pa meni nista. Neko se gore iscudjavao.S 9 neki znaju da se to zove masturbacija. I znaju da crkva smatra da je to grijeh. Neki znaju. Neki ne znaju. Ovisi o tipu djeteta, roditelja itd. Neki roditelji razgovaraju matter of fact. Neki misle da je to nametanje seksualnih sadrzaja djetetu...mozda bi u skoli tuzilo da se tako otvoreno govori. Jako puno dolazi iz roditeljskih stavova.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne bih rekla da taj input ne ostavlja utjecaj na dijete, djeca se sasvim sigurno pitaju zašto ih roditelji šalju na vjeronauk kad se uopće ne slažu sa stvarima koje se tamo uče.
> 
> a ne bih rekla niti da djeca izlaze iz škole posve neinformirana o spolnosti.


Nastava vjeronauka u osnovnoj školi je velikim dijelom prva lekcija iz licemjerja, jer i oni koji idu na vjeronauk i oni koji ne idu susreću se s neistomišljenicima i to im je vježba propitivanja vlastitih i tuđih stavova. Bez obzira na to da li naše dijete ide na vjeronauk ili ne, mislim da je roditeljska dužnost malo to uravnotežiti, poučiti dijete toleranciji ako to već ne čuju u školi. Često ne čuju ni kad je izgovoreno, isto kao što ne nauče Euklidov teorem ili glagolske pridjeve. Ako nam je bitno da dijete usvoji toleranciju i druge vrijednosti koje su nam bitne, tako ćemo ga učiti i tako ćemo se i sami ponašati.

Spolnost je druga priča, ali vrijedi isto, ne bih ja to prepuštala isključivo školi.

----------


## Mima

Pa da, prva lekcija iz licemjerja vlastitih roditelja.

----------


## Cubana

> Pa da, prva lekcija iz licemjerja vlastitih roditelja.


Da.. to.
I kad Bubica kaze da smo prestrogi...
Ti što biraju "iz izloga br.3" sto im paše, a što im ne paše ignoriraju, pa na kraju ispadne da više ignoriraju nego sto poštuju, to su velik dio onih 90 i kusur posto katolika u RH i na osnovu kojeg se broja kroje zakoni u RH. Svima. Ne samo onima koji su pravi clanovi KC.
Pa da, stroga sam. Stroga sam jer mi njihovo licemjerje kroji zivot i zakone.

----------


## Cubana

I radi njih koji se "ne slazu" s nastavom vjeronauka, ali i dalje revno salju djecu, je vjeronauk i dalje u skoli, a moja djeca na hodniku.

----------


## ina33

Tu bih se vise slozila s cubanom nego s 'miriteljima'  :Smile: . Ko bi se uopce vjerom / vjerama od nas bavio da nisu toliko nasrtljive u skoli.

----------


## Cathy

> I radi njih koji se "ne slazu" s nastavom vjeronauka, ali i dalje revno salju djecu, je vjeronauk i dalje u skoli, a moja djeca na hodniku.


Ali dijete ne može izići na niti jedan sakrament ako ne polazi školski vjeronauk. Mogu se ja ne slagati da mi dijete u školi pohađa vjeronauk,( i željeti samo župni) ali ako želim da ima sakramente nemam izbora.

----------


## Cubana

> Ali dijete ne može izići na niti jedan sakrament ako ne polazi školski vjeronauk. Mogu se ja ne slagati da mi dijete u školi pohađa vjeronauk,( i željeti samo župni) ali ako želim da ima sakramente nemam izbora.


Mislim na sadrzaj nastave, ne mjesto.

----------


## martinaP

> I dalje mi je fascinantno kako se ljudi nastavljaju smatrati članom neke organizacije, a ne slazu se s masu njenih postulata, pravila pa cak i zapovijedi.
> Ok, vjernik. Al bome malo "k" od katolika.


Ovo i mene fascinira. Neki oblik vjernika jesam, ali ne izjasnjavam se odavno katolikom. Ne mozes od (u ovom slucaju katolicke) vjere uzeti samo ono sto ti odgovara. Da se razumijemo, 95% ili cak i vise katolika oko mene tako funkcionira, ali nije mi to u redu.

----------

